# Hello from South Korea



## composerchoi (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello guys!  

my name is Sunyoung Choi. I am video game composer/sound designer at a game company called "Dazoin" in Seoul, South Korea. I did my master's degree in Music Technology at Duquesne University. I have experience in the field of music technology and composition includes roughly 10 years of studying, interning, and working both in South Korea and the United States. Hope I can have a good time with this V.I.control forum. also, you can check some of my pieces here http://www.composerchoi.com (www.composerchoi.com)
Thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## Ganvai (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lex (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello. 

alex


----------



## composerchoi (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you :wink:


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard buddy! im a game composer too! good to have fellows onboard ^^


----------



## composerchoi (Dec 11, 2012)

haha nice to see you too 0oD


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2012)

welcome!


----------

